# Stupid computer grrrrr



## Murray (Apr 12, 2010)

So I am just wondering if there is a specific name for the particular form of insanity which technology inspires in me. All week I have been engaged in a battle with pretty much all of the electronic devices at my business. You name it, it has been acting up this week- phone lines, credit card machines, radio, and of course the computer. I think that I have been dealing with it rather well...so far I haven't thrown the laptop out the window(sooooo tempting though). So yay me!:2thumbs:  

There is just something about a computer continually crashing that sends me over the deep end!! Aren't these things supposed to make our lives easier?

GRRRRRRR

I feel much better now after that rant.

Okay-not so much better considering my computer crashed again(twice) during the few moments I was typing this post. Time for chocolate.

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

oops ! didn't mean to create this thread multiple times. Stupid me and stupid computer. Sorry.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't worry. Duplicates are easily deleted. 



> Time for chocolate.


 
:rofl:


----------



## Retired (Apr 12, 2010)

Why do you think your computer continually crashes?  Are all updates done, virus protection and spyware up to date, Disk Cleanup utility run to eliminate temporary files, defragmentation, and last, would you tell us how much free space is on your computer hard drive:  My Computer | Drive C\ | Right Click | Properties |       

What version of Windows are you running and how old is the computer?  If you can give us some technical specs of your computer, it would help, such as processor speed, amt of RAM and size of Hard Drive.


----------



## Murray (Apr 12, 2010)

I am not good with computers at all, but it seems that it is a problem with our wireless connection and our DSL line. I keep getting knocked offline every few minutes it is really really aggravating! My husband is very good with computers and he said he will fix it, but he has been supposedly fixing it since Wednesday. Anyway, more chocolate now I think.


----------



## Andy (Apr 12, 2010)

Sounds like you have come up with a good solution. Chocolate always works:2thumbs:  I hope you can get it sorted out.


----------



## Banned (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh yes...chocolate fixes everything.

I don't know much about computers either, but I have my "go to guy" if things break.  On a laptop, apparently the hard drive is about the only thing that can be replaced, so that narrows my choices down .  I have to say I've been pretty lucky with Windows...I haven't experienced near the number of issues other people do, but I dont' use my computer for very fancy stuff either.

Hope your hubby can help you out.  Maybe offer him some chocolate as an incentive .


----------



## Murray (Apr 12, 2010)

You think I should share the chocolate?????? I don't know about that LOL. I suppose if it gets the freaking computer working then it will be worth parting with a little chocolate.


----------



## Banned (Apr 12, 2010)

Normally I don't advocate sharing chocolate, but desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Murray (Apr 12, 2010)

Okay, I guess I see your point...desperate times and all. I just don't believe in sharing chocolate as a general rule. :lol:

Hubby actually risked life and limb this morning by breaking off a piece of my chocolate bunny and eating it right in front of me. So....maybe he owes me and I don't need to share more.


----------



## Banned (Apr 12, 2010)

You're right - in that case, he's already been pre-paid for services.  He definitely owes you now.

Thank goodness you caught that - I definitely wouldn't want you giving up more chocolate than absolutely necessary.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 12, 2010)

Murray said:


> Hubby actually risked life and limb this morning by breaking off a piece of my chocolate bunny and eating it right in front of me.


 
That sounds like a desperate and extremely ill-advised cry for attention.


----------

